# do you make everyone take thier shoes off in your house.



## shelly43 (Jan 21, 2008)

we have a new white carpet and the only way to keep it clean is to make the family and all visitors put slippers on when they arrive.we all love to walk around and relax in barefeet and soft comfy slippers.friends love to come to our house because we are all so chiiled out. also i leave a slection of attractive slippers by the door. as soon as visitors see us a answer the door in slippers and see the carpet they dont have a problem. we have many friends we the same policy. i wont go to house where they only make children take of their shoes. i find that very rude. when we visit friends we never go without taking our slippers and volunteer to put them. some poeple feel uncomfortable about making visitors wear slippers so by putting them on voluntarily its prevent any embarrassment and conflict. do you all aggree with me if not why not.my canadian friends say thats its considered very rude not to takes your shoes off in the house.and that its common place to see a selection of slippers by the door for everyone to put on. why do people have such a problem with wearing slippers especially in cold weather.dont poeple like to feel relaxed in the house.try to be as honest as possible.i know this suject is very contentious.why is that. do you feel that you have the right to drag the outside world into your house.why would yoy not want to put on your slippers and chill out.iv have never had a problem with it. the family all agree.its also nice to get slippers as a surprise present.my teenage daughters adore their christmas floppy slippers at gave them. do you buy your family and friends slippers as presents. lets make this a good open and honest discussion and not feel offended if people disagree.


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

I totally agree that shoes should not be worn in my house! I feel it brings in dirt, toxins, pesticides, etc. I don't make anyone wear slippers nor did I even think of offering them, but my mom and step-dad have finally started bringing their own since they prefer to have something on.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

yes.


----------



## achildofthe80s (Mar 2, 2006)

I do. My boys play on the floor ALL day long and I really don't want *who knows what* coming into my house off people's shoes. We don't do slippers though.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes. Shoes are dirty. I don't want the dirt all over my light carpeting that my kids play on.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes. Everyone in this area automatically takes their shoes off. It would be weird to NOT take your shoes off around here.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh! And Yes, I did get slippers for people! Ikea had some super cheap slippers and I had others that I keep around to offer people. They really appreciate it, and I like making people feel comfy cozy!


----------



## Ecstatic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm from Europe, originally. So, for me, this is the norm. Shoes do not go beyond the hallway in the front door. We have a space for lots of shoes. And, I even have slippers in all sizes for guests (if they want them). I've even put up a sign right next to the shoe rack that states this is a shoeless home, grab some slippers if you like.

But, I consider it fairly normal. I still don't understand why shoes in the house are seen as OK. I mean, I sit on the floor to do stuff. And I don't want to sit on dirt. I can't imagine letting my baby crawl around a house where people wear shoes. It's like letting them crawl on the street for me! Again, obviously, it's a difference of social/cultural norms and what we're used to. I'm sure there are some people who come to my home and think I'm bizarre for making them take off their shoes.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Yes. Everyone in this area automatically takes their shoes off. It would be weird to NOT take your shoes off around here.









: I've never had a guest that didn't automaticly take off their shoes before coming in. I've never had to ask anyone. I always take off my shoes at other peoples houses.

If I'm at a dinner party or something where I want to dress up and the shoes are part of the outfit than I usually carry them and put them on once I'm inside so the soles are clean. People often do that at my house too. It's the way I was raised. Of corse around here there's four seasons, almost winter, winter, mud and road construction so hardly anyone will wear nice shoes outside. They would get wrecked quickly.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I mostly do, if my hubby is working in the house making a mess anyway then he leaves them on, we leave them on to carry firewood in, straight shot from the door and it gets cleaned up afterwards and my 75 yr old friend who has a leg length descrpency and wears a shoe with a lift, I never ask her to take her shoes off. Thi may be weird but sometimes I will wear my shoes in the kitchen if I feel like it, I clean the floor it so I'm okay with it.

My brother has gottone PO'd about being asked, sometimes he'll perch at the door and not really come in, and a couple times his kids have tried to do the same thing but they realize our house shoeless is a whole lot more fun than perching in the doorway









My kids take their shoes off everywhere, even in homes that don't have the no shoes rule, I don't ask them they just do it.

I went to a mama meeting held in someones home once, they had wonderful white carpet, I took one look and asked if it would be okay to leave my shoes on the portch, she said oh you don't have to do that.... I looked down at my shoes and thought, yeah right, you'd be hating me once I took once step on it, I left them on the portch (I was the only adult barefoot!)


----------



## shelly43 (Jan 21, 2008)

cheers guys for your comments.its nice to know that so many of you feel the same way about this contentious subject. because it the debates gone on for years and will continue to go on.i just know that im doin the best for my family. also we worked hard to buy our new carpet im im not going to see in ruined by shoes.i girls friends love to come around and just chill out.im not going to insist they wear slippers, but everyone seems to wear them where i live without asking.or perhaps i just have friends with the same lifestyle as i i have. but i do insist like many of of you the visitors respect our house rules . and i dont feel thats unreasonable do you?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I usually do not wear shoes in my house, because I'm more comfortable sock footed, same with the kids, they remove their shoes by choice. DH always wears shoes in the house, he's very self conscious of his feet. He's mortified & irritated if we go to someone's house and they ask him to take his shoes off, barring its muddy outside or something.

I remove my shoes when I go to someones house if its obviously a no-shoes house, but I would not dream of asking my guests to remove their shoes.

I once had a (Canadian) guest who walked in, removed his shoes, and then told us we should remove our shoes as well. That was _extremely_ rude.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow... we do no shoes and I get a lot of grief about it, and I'm constantly having people try to sneak in with shoes on, I kid you not! I'm really surprised to find people that view it as normal... of course it only makes sense to me, even if you don't mind the dirt and muck I've actually read studies comparing pesticide exposure to children in homes that remove shoes versus those that don't and it makes a dramatic difference. I've also had a no shoe policy and then allowed shoes to be 'more accomodating' and it blew me away what a difference in filth it made.

There was another thread elsewhere here about this and a lot of people seemed to feel very strongly that it was rude to ask guests to take off their shoes (which is what I experience a lot of... I've even had people spend way more time than it takes to remove shoes argue with me about how clean their shoes are!). Have you seen that episode of Sex in the City where the main character was asked to remove shoes? Or how 'bout the one from Curb Your Enthusiam? That seems to be more along the lines of the general attitude I run into... I feel like a big meany always asking, but I've seen what a difference it makes and I just can't go back.... plus, after reading all those studies it just pains me to think of all that poison that would be spread through my home and into my children unnecessarily.

I'll admit, I'm really much more comfortable with shoes on and I hate the constant on and off... but my concern for having as healthy home as possible for the kids trumps that (and there are so many challenges and struggles trying to accomplish that what with lead in toys and flame retardants in just about everything and this is just such an easy and simple thing it seems like a no brainer to me).


----------



## Ecstatic (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't run into too many problems with this, but I think it's because I intimidate people. So, they would never dare to say anything to my face. They just meekly take their shoes off, lol.

I do NOT intimidate on purpose. But, I am a recluse, an introvert, and am more of the observer than participator. Apparently, this gives me some sort of "mysterious, intimidating" vibe. Every person who gets to know me better always tells me they were afraid of me at first.

I'm not complaining. It's a useful thing when I ask people to take their shoes off.







I don't think it's rude. I think it's a "my house, my rules" kind of thing.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm Canadian, and I have to admit that friends and I always laugh at TV shows that show people wearing their shoes in each other's homes. The second the floor got put into our new home was the second people stopped being allowed in with shoes.

I'm not sure if it's a respect thing as much as it is a mess thing. I don't want to have to wash my floor every single day, or multiple times a day. I have an entryway for a reason.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't care if people wear shoes in my house. we take our shoes off when we come in, but if guests don't that's fine. If I go to someone's house, I either follow their lead or ask if I need to take off shoes. I really don't like being in sock feet/bare feet at other people's homes though.


----------



## suzyfakename (May 23, 2007)

we just got new carpet, as well and baby rolls and rolls all over it. we ask our friends to remove shoes and i never thought of offering slippers! what a great idea!!


----------



## crispysmom (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't make anyone do it, but up here we all do it anyway.


----------



## shelly43 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi suzy
with a new baby you have to be really careful about dirt and dust. also walking around in socks and bare feet isnt hygenic either. and im afraid to say i lot of poeple unintentionally do have smelly feet. so wen you consider all this its really a good idea to make either bring their own slippers with them as we do when we visit. nowadays theres slippers of all styles and also disposable ones. like hotels suppy you with. and like i said my family really like to chill out in their slippers.and its really cold at present nd theres nothing more uncomfortble than cold feet. if you dont know which slippers are the best buy try this site. we get all ours from here. its got very informative verified comments from fromits customers. its also a great site for family essentials like pyjamas and bathrobes to eventually to buy your new baby.good luck. one final word of caution is i find that its not a good idea to puts signs on your door like. please take your shoes off. this does seem to be counter productive and upsets a lot of people. talking reasonably to your visitors is much more sensitive and show you care about them. signs are impersonal
heres that link suzy.beware net shopping is addictive!
http://www.buzzillions.com/


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll be the weird one... I don't make people take their shoes off and I often wear my own shoes around the house. I don't mind taking my shoes off at other people's houses but I don't automatically think to do it.

Unless I notice a pile of shoes by the door you would probably have to ask me to remove my shoes because I wouldn't think about it otherwise.

The only time can remember feeling a bit put out by a request to take shoes off was picking dd up from a birthday party. I was wearing jeans with tall boots over lightweight knee socks. The party was on the deck behind the house. I had to sit down, remove my boots, and walk through the house. Then the party is outside. Do I go back to the front of the house, retrieve my boots, and put them back on? Do I walk around the deck and yard in my socks? I really didn't know what to do.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't mind taking shoes off. The only time it was a problem was when my DD had to take her shoes off at someone's house between the ages of 17 months and about 24 months. She has gross motor delays, and she slips very easily with slippers or socks. She would fall flat on her face or hit her head, and it is very painful. She needed regular shoes for the ability to grip the floor.

When I knew I would be visiting such a house, I bought her brand new shoes, never been worn (not so much just for this visit as much as TIMED for this visit) and explained to the hostess her needs and that the shoes had never been worn. But the hostess kept offering slippers despite my explanations that she falls with slippers, so I took the hint and took off her shoes (and socks, and left her with bare feet instead of socks or slippers). Fortunately she did not fall that visit but it made me pretty upset that her needs could not be respected in the house despite my having taken steps to meet the hostess's needs too.

I did not return there again with DD.

FWIW now that DD is 28 months she is a lot less likely to slip, though she still does sometimes.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

This is funny, because I always thought it was an Asian thing to take off the shoes before coming in the house. And since my parents are Asian, we always did. But my husband isn't, and he seems to have taken to the custom quite happily. We don't make guests do it, but we have a painted concrete floor, so that's fairly easy to keep clean. His parent's wanted us to keep our shoes on at their house, even though they have white carpeting, but we always seem to ditch our shoes there too. And on top of that, my aunt and some cousins have started to adopt the American way and tell us to keep our shoes on, which we also ignore. One cousin even said it was bad for my dd's feet to always be running around barefooted, and dd ditches her shoes when she gets to the park!


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

I ask everyone to take their shoes off. Once in a while if the person is a complete stranger or will only be here for a minute I don't say anything. It grosses me out to have shoes on in the house. I don't wear slippers, nor do I provide them though.


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't _make_ ppl take their shoes off but most do. It's pretty evident when you walk in that we don't wear shoes in the house since all the shoes sit at the door (regularly worn shoes out and others in the closet). I prefer to have house shoes as my feet get tired standing much on hard floors...and my toes are always cold. So I wear crocs in the house - since they are so comfy but I'd not be caught dead in public in them


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

We remove our shoes at the door, and both dc do it without being asked. However, I find it awkward asking friends to do the same, since few people in my area think to remove their shoes. Also, dh's family has made it abundantly clear that they resent being asked to remove their shoes, so it makes me hesitate to ask those I actually mind offending.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
When I knew I would be visiting such a house, I bought her brand new shoes, never been worn (not so much just for this visit as much as TIMED for this visit) and explained to the hostess her needs and that the shoes had never been worn. But the hostess kept offering slippers despite my explanations that she falls with slippers, so I took the hint and took off her shoes (and socks, and left her with bare feet instead of socks or slippers). Fortunately she did not fall that visit but it made me pretty upset that her needs could not be respected in the house despite my having taken steps to meet the hostess's needs too.

How insensitive of her.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I have never made anyone remove their shoes in my home. If someone wants to take their shoes off then I'm fine that. If they prefer to leave their shoes on I'm fine with that. We don't have carpet. Sometimes I wear shoes in my own house.

I will offer to remove my shoes at someone's home if it is wet out. If it is the obvious custom of the house to always remove shoes then I would most likely go along with it without being asked. No one ever offers slippers. There are times when I honestly would be more comfortable leaving my shoes on though.

The only times I have ever been made to remove shoes is at homes where the host clearly values their flooring more than their guests comfort. The attitude I've experienced is not "wouldn't you be more comfortable in slippers?" but one of "don't track your disgusting filth into my house and onto my gorgeous floor." Note- I'm not saying that this is the attitude of anyone here who prefers no shoes but rather the attitude I have personally encountered with the demand to remove shoes.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't know anyone who wears shoes inside, and everyone I know considers it rude to leave their shoes on in someone's house.

I think this is a regional or cultural thing. I was reading about a group for American ex pats, and one thing they talked about was that it is custom to remove your shoes here.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

This is why it makes more sense to me to have a hardwood floor. White carpet is really impractical, especially for someone who has a child.

Some people can't walk around in slippers or socks because they have foot or arch problems. It is painful and can lead to more problems. Picking a pair of used slippers from a basket in someone else's house is very unsanitary, and can lead to athletes foot, toenail fungus, etc.

Many people feel uncomfortable walking around barefooted or in socks in someone else's house for various reasons that many people don't seem to be able to grasp.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I think it's a Canadian custom because of the weather here. I mean, DF can go out to start the car and come back in and his shoes are covered in gravel, salt, snow, mud (don't ask, funky weather lately) and who knows what else. Who wants that in their house?


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

We don't wear shoes in the house, but I have a hard time asking visitors to remove their shoes. My parents, especially, always leave their shoes on in my house and I just feel funny asking them to take them off since I know they leave their shoes on in their own house.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, we ask that people take their shoes off at our house as well.
We don't have alot of carpet, just in the livingroom on the main floor. We have alot of stone tiles and hardwood and when people wear their shoes on that floor, it sounds like they're stomping their feet when they walk, its so loud! Also we have a dog and a cat and three little girls... we have a hard enough time keeping the floors clean!


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I don't know anyone who wears shoes inside, and everyone I know considers it rude to leave their shoes on in someone's house.

I think this is a regional or cultural thing. I was reading about a group for American ex pats, and one thing they talked about was that it is custom to remove your shoes here.











Exactly! This conversation is a little strange for me as noone I know wears outdoor shoes inside their home (and certainly not someone else's home). I've never had to ask someone to take their shoes off and never have been asked.... it's just part of general everyday etiquette.

My mother (and both my grandmothers) have a pair of indoor-only running shoes that they wear inside the house because long hours of being on their feet (cooking, cleaning, etc.) would make their back or feet sore. I don't think that is uncommon around here. They also bring their indoor shoes with them to someone else's house if they really need to wear them.

I have been to a couple homes where they insisted I leave my shoes on.... but I just can't do it and take them off anyway.

Seems it's a very ingrained cultural thing. I actually had no idea it was a regional/cultural thing. It's something I've never really thought about.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

No shoes in my house, we have lead issues in the ground outside. DD's lead levels are finally normal. I don't want to cascade my floors every time I get a visitor. Elderly or others with mobility issues are excused from removing their shoes, I will do the floors when they leave. I don't want to create a situation where people don't want to visit b/c it is difficult to get their shoes on/off or can't walk well without them. I do not provide slippers, but that is a great idea if they are the washable kind.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I take off my shoes if I'm visiting someone who prefers it. But my feet hurt if I don't wear shoes and I'm on my feet for long. Slippers don't cut it for me. I'd do better with inside shoes and outside shoes. It's not inconvenient with all the slip on style of shoes that are popular, but with lace ups it can be a nuisance if you have arms full of baby and stuff or are just stopping by for a minute.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I have shoes I only wear in the house but people (guests) take this to mean they can wear their shoes and boots in the hosue. No one takes off their footwear at our place. I've even posted signs on the door and no one took the hint. The IL's are the worst. They track salt, dirt/rocks, snow, everything on our carpet and it is a gross mess. I will admit I don't take my shoes off when I go to their house, but I make sure they are clean before I go on their hardwood floors (scrape them off on the outside mat then clean bottoms off in the porch; my feet hurt if I don't wear shoes but if I have to, I'll take them off). I should start saying something, but I know they will just say they are only popping in for a minute. Well, that's all it takes to mess up our carpet.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Everyone and always. Even my grumpy FIL who acts like I'm asking him to walk 10 miles uphill in a snow storm.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 

The only times I have ever been made to remove shoes is at homes where the host clearly values their flooring more than their guests comfort. The attitude I've experienced is not "wouldn't you be more comfortable in slippers?" but one of "don't track your disgusting filth into my house and onto my gorgeous floor." Note- I'm not saying that this is the attitude of anyone here who prefers no shoes but rather the attitude I have personally encountered with the demand to remove shoes.

I have experienced that attitude as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia* 
This is why it makes more sense to me to have a hardwood floor. White carpet is really impractical, especially for someone who has a child.

Some people can't walk around in slippers or socks because they have foot or arch problems. It is painful and can lead to more problems. Picking a pair of used slippers from a basket in someone else's house is very unsanitary, and can lead to athletes foot, toenail fungus, etc.

I agree about the practicality of white carpet, although it looks so beautiful, I don't think I would choose it with kids or pets in the home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I think it's a Canadian custom because of the weather here. I mean, DF can go out to start the car and come back in and his shoes are covered in gravel, salt, snow, mud (don't ask, funky weather lately) and who knows what else. Who wants that in their house?

I think so too. My mom is in Oregon and most of her friends automatically remove their shoes, simply because its always muddy out, pine needles track in, etc.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

We ask visitors to remove their shoes. Some people act like I've asked them to remove their pants, but most people happily oblige. In fact, some of our friends have adopted the same house rule. We picked it up from Asian friends.

We host a Bible study in our home every week, so I provide socks and slippers for anyone who is uncomfortable or if their feet get cold.

It's a lot easier to clean up after a weekly group gathering like that when people haven't tracked in a bunch of stuff on their shoes.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, we don't take our shoes off inside at all but ds knows to stop just inside the door and take them off if they are wet, snowy, or muddy.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Three Canadian households:
My parents would rather you keep your shoes on at their house ... after you wipe them, please and thanks.
I'd rather you take your footwear off at our house, ta very much.
My in-laws don't care either which way.

As a side note ... I'm a paramedic, and we don't take our boots off when we come to your house. Sometimes I feel awful tromping the snow and salt and mud in with me, but that's protocol. I do a hearty wipe at the door if there's a mat. I was laughing to myself picturing you white-carpet folks ushering us filthy-footed paramedics into your home ...


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 
I usually do not wear shoes in my house, because I'm more comfortable sock footed, same with the kids, they remove their shoes by choice. DH always wears shoes in the house, he's very self conscious of his feet. He's mortified & irritated if we go to someone's house and they ask him to take his shoes off, barring its muddy outside or something.

I remove my shoes when I go to someones house if its obviously a no-shoes house, but I would not dream of asking my guests to remove their shoes.


I agree completely. DD and I remove ours and I certainly agree that it helps keep the floors cleaner, but I would never ask my guests to do so. If they offer when they see our pile by the door, I tell them they don't have to - it is up to them (some do, some don't). DH never takes his off right away. We do have wood floors though - with carpet it would be much harder to clean up.

On the thought of slippers....I find it really gross to think of putting on used slippers. Instead, consider a basket of grippy bottom socks. At least these can be washed after each use!


----------



## purple_kangaroo (Feb 20, 2006)

I really like the idea of offering slippers or socks, if they're something that can be washed.

I recently went somewhere to visit where the person kept their house quite cold (she told me she usually wears long underwear and long-sleeved clothes in the house because she likes to keep the thermostat cold) and does not allow visitors to wear shoes. I was wearing very thin socks, and my feet were FREEZING the entire time. I was so uncomfortable that I could hardly focus on the conversation.

We don't expect our visitors to remove their shoes at our house, but most of them do anyway. I wear shoes in the house because I have a bad back and I'll end up in pain if I go shoeless. Also, because FLYlady says to wear shoes.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

You people are cracking me up about the "gross used slippers!"









Guess what?? The slippers I offer are machine washable.









Good grief, people! Are those of us who ask for shoes to be taken off such monsters that we don't want snow, slush, mud, dog doo, and other nasty stuff tracked all over our houses?

And here I thought offering cozy and CLEAN slippers was a kind thing. Some of you, it seems, just can't be pleased.


----------



## Aguazul (Sep 16, 2006)

I have never heard of taking off your shoes to enter your house until I read about it here. At first I thought, "How strange. Why would anyone do that?" But thinking about it ... it makes more sense now. We don't have to protect our carpet (we have very old extremely ugly brown worn out apartment carpet). But thinking about all the things like pesticides and junk we step in every day, and then the kids play on the floor....ewww!We are getting our carpets cleaned next week so I'm thinking about implementing this after that's done. Here are the things that come to mind:

We don't have an 'entryway'. The front door of our apartment simply opens right into the living room. So do we just walk in and half slippers next to the front door, so we stand there taking off our shoes and changing to slippers before walking the rest of the way in? What about that section of carpet? From there won't the bad stuff make its way to the rest of the carpet? Also what about when you need to run outside to take out the trash or do laundry or check the mail? Do you just put on your shoes each time you go out and then take them off again each time you come in?

I know these questions probably sound really dumb, but this a brand new concept for me!


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aguazul* 
I have never heard of taking off your shoes to enter your house until I read about it here. At first I thought, "How strange. Why would anyone do that?" But thinking about it ... it makes more sense now. We don't have to protect our carpet (we have very old extremely ugly brown worn out apartment carpet). But thinking about all the things like pesticides and junk we step in every day, and then the kids play on the floor....ewww!We are getting our carpets cleaned next week so I'm thinking about implementing this after that's done. Here are the things that come to mind:

We don't have an 'entryway'. The front door of our apartment simply opens right into the living room. So do we just walk in and half slippers next to the front door, so we stand there taking off our shoes and changing to slippers before walking the rest of the way in? What about that section of carpet? From there won't the bad stuff make its way to the rest of the carpet? Also what about when you need to run outside to take out the trash or do laundry or check the mail? Do you just put on your shoes each time you go out and then take them off again each time you come in?

I know these questions probably sound really dumb, but this a brand new concept for me!


I would get a good large rug for the entryway (we lived in an apartment that was similar so that's what we did) at a home depot type store, and take my shoes off there. I have slippers to put on when I come in the house. I also have Crocs or easy to slip on and off shoes by the door for running out to take out trash, check mail, etc...Actually, most of my shoes are easy slip on/off anyway, so that's not such an issue for me.

It's great! Your floors stay so much nicer and yes, all the toxins and yuckiness isn't trecked through the house!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yep when we have lived somewhere without an entry way, we have a mat by the door. We also haveeasy slip on shoes for checking the mail, etc.


----------



## Aguazul (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
I would get a good large rug for the entryway (we lived in an apartment that was similar so that's what we did) at a home depot type store, and take my shoes off there. I have slippers to put on when I come in the house. I also have Crocs or easy to slip on and off shoes by the door for running out to take out trash, check mail, etc...Actually, most of my shoes are easy slip on/off anyway, so that's not such an issue for me.

It's great! Your floors stay so much nicer and yes, all the toxins and yuckiness isn't trecked through the house!

Thanks for the ideas, karina! I will be on the lookout for a nice rug. One more question (for now). When you take off your shoes (other than the quick on/off ones for running outside), tennies or work shoes or whatever, do you take them to the bedroom closet or leave them in some kind of bin near the front door?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a shoe rack by the door.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aguazul* 
Thanks for the ideas, karina! I will be on the lookout for a nice rug. One more question (for now). When you take off your shoes (other than the quick on/off ones for running outside), tennies or work shoes or whatever, do you take them to the bedroom closet or leave them in some kind of bin near the front door?


I've done either a shoe rack or else keep the shoes elsewhere (it depends on your space) and then just try to keep the shoes that pile up by the front down to a minimum (DH had a problem with this,LOL).


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

We live in Hawaii and pretty much everyone local ALWAYS takes their shoes off as a matter of course. Then again, most people here wear "slippahs" (I wear "flip-flops"... DH and I have good-natured bickering about this all the time, I say slippers are what you wear ONLY INSIDE. FLIP-FLOPS are what you wear outside. He disagrees-- but his family's local.)
The only people I ever have to remind are the military folks we're friends with.
occasionally if we're in a hurry and not wearing flip-flops, then we'll wear them to get whatever and leave. we have a shoe rack by the door (as well as a big pile of shoes.)

I actually had a landlord at one point in time that specifically told us that if we wore shoes on the carpet, we'd have to pay to get it replaced instead of just cleaned, so he advised us to just take off our shoes.

Growing up in AZ, we generally took our shoes off inside, but that was less a dirt thing and more of a "I don't like to wear shoes" thing. If we were getting ready to go someplace, or just got back, we tromped all over the place in our shoes.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't 'make' anyone take their shoes off (then again, we don't have white carpet), but in NZ everyone does anyway. It's common courtesy. Plus, nobody likes wearing shoes unless they have to.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

We have hardwood floors (allergies) and do not have carpeting. I do not want anyone walking through my front door in their shoes.

We keep a large basket in our front entr closet full of every style and size of slippers.

We offer them to everyone who comes thru the door. If someone doesn't have the courtesy to remove their shoes on their own I will ask them ... I dont feel embarassed .


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

nope. and I personally don't like feet, so I don't want to see them either.


----------



## Inquiringmind (Nov 30, 2007)

It's definately a regional/cultural thing. It is not the norm where I am now to remove shoes when entering a home. If someone invited me over, I hope I'd be welcome even if I wanted to wear shoes.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

We always take our shoes off and when family visits they do the same (because they do this at their house). However, when the in-laws visited they are so old it was very difficult for (esp my fil) to take his shoes off and then later put them on and then walk on the floor with just socks or even slippers for that matter. I was not about to make my guests uncomfortable to keep my floors or carpet clean.

My home is mostly hardwood except for a small area of carpet which we never used. When guests come over we usually hang out at the basement and I really don't care. The dog and ds do more damage to that carpet then shoes ever will. The carpet is professionally cleaned every year.

Bottom line...if is a handyman/contractor/worker I do ask them to take the shoes off. Their shoes are usually disgusting and they may need to go to the bedrooms, etc., Guests I don't...if they want to that is fine and if they don't because they are more comfortable that is fine. I am more comfortable in my shoes when I am at someone elses home..but will be more then happy to take my shoes off if asked.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

another side note to the "Shoes Off" issue. My friend has been house-hunting and sometimes she is greeted at the door by the sellers ...she is completely turned off of homes where they tell her to "leave her shoes on" .. she really see's it as someone who doesn't care about their home ....

Some posters here have mentioned that they should be welcome in someones home weather they remove their shoes or not ...... but honestly I would be so offended if I asked you to remove your shoes and you said no .. that I would most likely not invite you back .. it would be disrepcting me and my home ..... I make every effort to make our home warm and welcoming and we have slippers at the door if someone would prefer .. but I do not want all the pesticides and dirt etc on my floors....I have a lot of allergies ..... as stated I have hardwood and many types of shoes actually ruin my floors .. particularly high heels...... if someone asked you not to smoke in their home -- would you anyway .. to me its the same thing ... you are visiting someones home and you should respect them.








My parents are elderly .. but they wear slip on shoes when they arrive and they bring their own slip on slippers ...

to each their own.


----------



## missys__mom (Sep 14, 2006)

after we had new carpet installed and our hardwood floors refinished a short while ago, we started taking our shoes off before we come into the house. our family and extended family have no problem with this practice. our grandkids have learned that the first thing they do is take off their shoes and grandma has nice clean white socks for them to put on while they are here. i also don't like bare, sweaty feet on my carpet so socks are a must! besides, the mother of our grandkids isn't a particularly good housekeeper and the kids go barefooted at home - so their bare feet or their socks are usually as dirty as their shoes would be. putting on socks when they get to our house works great for us!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

i am a bit surprised at how many people don't wear shoes in their house. i mean, as a general rule we don't either, but i guess i always thought we were the weird ones. After all, like FLYlady explains, if you have your shoes on, you can just run out the door in a minute and are ready for anything! I go barefoot most days at home...which means foraging for socks that match, locating both shoes (closet or by the door, i'm always moving them







), lacing up, and finally i'm ready.

as for the slippers for guests, that is really very odd to me. I usually take shoes off at anyone's front door, but I would be really weirded out if i went to someone's house and they told me I couldn't go barefoot in there and to put on some slippers...


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

I think most posters here are offering slippers as a courtesy --- I personally wouldn't insist they wear slippers but they might find my wood floors cold without ..... I think the main point is not to drag in on your shoes all the yuk from outside ..

good night everyone








:


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

We wear shoes in our home and in others. Here's why. I worked in a dermatology office too long to ever go barefoot or wear someone else's slippers.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

The article isn't showing up. It goes to a login page.

Can you summarize the article and your dermatology office findings?

I find it hard to believe that something bad will happen from not wearing shoes inside since it is the norm for my country, even dermatologists, and we're not all walking around catching foot fungus or anything.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllieFaye* 
We wear shoes in our home and in others. Here's why. I worked in a dermatology office too long to ever go barefoot or wear someone else's slippers.









: Yeah, that has happened to us from not wearing shoes in our own house.


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Can you summarize the article and your dermatology office findings?

I find it hard to believe that something bad will happen from not wearing shoes inside since it is the norm for my country, even dermatologists, and we're not all walking around catching foot fungus or anything.

It's not a fungus. It's a herpetic whitlow. Imagine periodically being incapable of walking for the rest of one's life. How wonderful that it's so uncommon in your country that even dermatologists walk around barefoot. The dermatologist I worked for wore boots constantly, having seen this more than once.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllieFaye* 
It's not a fungus. It's a herpetic whitlow. Imagine periodically being incapable of walking for the rest of one's life. How wonderful that it's so uncommon in your country that even dermatologists walk around barefoot. The dermatologist I worked for wore boots constantly, having seen this more than once.

I think that's a bit like an ER doc saying he/she won't ever drive a car because they've seen too many horrific car accident victims.

Seriously, saying you insist on wearing shoes because you fear this herpetic whitlow is like insisting your kid is vaxed for measles because of the few rare cases of children who die from the disease. After all, what are the odds? Let's have some perspective here. I haven't heard of rampant crippling foot disease in countries like Japan where it's customary to remove your shoes indoors, and very rude not to do so.

As for the slippers, and why do those of us who have slippers for guests keep having to say this?? The slippers we offer our guests are _*washable.*_ In other words, they can be cleaned. In case this still isn't clear, they can be put in the washing machine with hot soapy water and dried. Sheesh, people. I don't _make_ anyone wear them. But for those who prefer them I think it's being a good hostess to offer. In many countries this is the norm.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllieFaye* 
It's not a fungus. It's a herpetic whitlow. Imagine periodically being incapable of walking for the rest of one's life. How wonderful that it's so uncommon in your country that even dermatologists walk around barefoot. The dermatologist I worked for wore boots constantly, having seen this more than once.


Tell me how you would get this IN YOUR OWN HOUSE by not wearing shoes??

That is one of the biggest fear-based propaganda I have ever heard. EVERYONE I know in this area (everyone - I'm not exagerrating) does not wear shoes in the house. NOBODY has ever had anything happen to them.

As most of the posters have stated, the pros clearly outweigh the cons when it comes to not wearing shoes. Maybe dermatologists don't care about pesticides, toxins and dog doo, who knows?


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprildawn* 

As for the slippers, and why do those of us who have slippers for guests keep having to say this?? The slippers we offer our guests are _*washable.*_ In other words, they can be cleaned. In case this still isn't clear, they can be put in the washing machine with hot soapy water and dried. Sheesh, people. I don't _make_ anyone wear them. But for those who prefer them I think it's being a good hostess to offer. In many countries this is the norm.


Are people missing the WASHABLE slipper part? Ours are washable, too. People LOVE the slipper selection we have to offer!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Tell me how you would get this IN YOUR OWN HOUSE by not wearing shoes??

That is one of the biggest fear-based propaganda I have ever heard. EVERYONE I know in this area (everyone - I'm not exagerrating) does not wear shoes in the house. NOBODY has ever had anything happen to them.

As most of the posters have stated, the pros clearly outweigh the cons when it comes to not wearing shoes. Maybe dermatologists don't care about pesticides, toxins and dog doo, who knows?

_______________


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah the pros very much outweigh the cons.

First of all, as people have mentioned- the pesticides, dog feces, etc that can be tracked in on your shoes.

Being barefoot when possible is better for you.

A quick google search shows that herpetic whitlocks are so rare on feet, that it is difficult to even find a case. They more commonly happen on hands, especially on children who put their hands in their mouths a lot, and it can only happen if there are small cuts or abrasions on the skin. Does your family and this dermatologist wear gloves all the time too?

People do way more dangerous things every day.

Do you drive?


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy hot topic!!

Fewer things p*ss me off more than people who walk through my home with their shoes on; especially particularily on the carpet. In my current place; the entrance is in the kitchen, on the linoleum and the rest of the house is carpeted. Because we live in an apartment, I have to FIGHT with the maintenence men here to take their damn shoes off; and they always find an excuse not to. So, I went out and bought some of those boot covers that furniture delivery people wear; and (get this) they told me it was dangerous to wear them and then proceeded to walk through the house with their disgusting work boots.







: I've even put a pretty handwritten (construction paper and paint) sign on my front door that says "This is a home where children play. All persons who enter must leave their shoes at the door. -NO EXCEPTIONS-" It works sometimes, and sometimes not.

As I said, I live in an apartment; and people from all three buildings here let their dogs sh*t all around the parameter of this building (it's especially nasty in the spring thaw). I don't care how long you've been walking up and down the carpeted hallway before coming into my place; your boots are STILL DIRTY and my son plays on the floor alot; thankyouverymuch.

And you know what else???? (hehe, you started me on a tangeant!) Soon after I put the sign on my door, my bio-grandparents (whom I don't know very well because they weren't in my life growing up) came to visit. My grandpa read the sign when he was waiting for me to answer the door; and walked right in and stood on the carpet on PURPOSE just to get a rise out of me.







I swear to you; I just about told them to leave and never come back; I was _that_ p*ssed off.

I'm honestly taken aback with the amount of people I've had to tell (and even insist or demand) that they take their shoes off. Like; this is MY home, DO IT. GRRRRRR.









ETA: I don't have slippers for myself or my guests. Socks is fine by me. But if someone brought slippers, that would be ok too.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

People take their shoes off, and I've never seen otherwise. It may be because it's winter for 7 months of the year.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a friend who is a realtor -- and at her Open Houses she has a sign at the front door that reads "Please remove your shoes - thank you".... well she said that over the years there have been people who have come to her open and do not want to remove their shoes -- when she has asked them they say NO ....... she holds her ground and says "I am sorry - but the only way you can view this home is if you remove your shoes" ... she is very very nice about it ...... but some people are so stubborn they just walk away rather than remove them......

Go figure -!!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

We generally don't wear shoes in the house, but it's not An Issue. I would never dream of asking a guest to remove his or her shoes when they come in. I want a guest to be comfortable. If they notice the shoes in the rack by the door and choose to remove theirs, great...and if not, that's fine too.

If I go to someone's house, I follow their custom. I won't wear any offered slippers, though. Um, no offense, and thanks anyway.









I also would _never_ choose to have a white carpet. I would never choose to have a carpet at all, but a white one? I can't imagine. Horses for courses, I suppose.


----------



## thehippiemama (Jan 15, 2008)

I really think this is a regional and social circle difference.

I know a couple of homes where it is the norm to remove shoes. They have a shoe rack to place them and offers slippers.

I know some people who say people who demand others to remove their shoes just can't afford the upkeep on their homes or are just rude. They see it as a "lower class" type of thing. There is no way they would ever tell people to take off their shoes and they would gossip about anyone who had that requirement.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Another Canadian. We and everyone we know takes off shoes. Some people I know have slippers they take with them if their feet get cold easy. People with obvious reasons to not take off their shoes are not expected to.

It is snowy and muddy and yucky. Wearing shoes into houses is beyond rude to me.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thehippiemama* 
I really think this is a regional and social circle difference.

I know a couple of homes where it is the norm to remove shoes. They have a shoe rack to place them and offers slippers.

I know some people who say people who demand others to remove their shoes just can't afford the upkeep on their homes or are just rude. They see it as a "lower class" type of thing. There is no way they would ever tell people to take off their shoes and they would gossip about anyone who had that requirement.

_________________

This is interesting -- because I was taught the opposite as a child! I still remember my mom saying that anyone who doesn't have enough class to remove their shoes at the front door has been poorly brought up ... and she considered them "Lower Class" with no manners!!


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thehippiemama* 
I really think this is a regional and social circle difference.

I know a couple of homes where it is the norm to remove shoes. They have a shoe rack to place them and offers slippers.

I know some people who say people who demand others to remove their shoes just can't afford the upkeep on their homes or are just rude. They see it as a "lower class" type of thing. There is no way they would ever tell people to take off their shoes and they would gossip about anyone who had that requirement.

_________________

This is interesting -- because I was taught the opposite as a child! I still remember my mom saying that anyone who doesn't have enough class to remove their shoes at the front door has been poorly brought up ... and she considered them "Lower Class" with no manners!!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thehippiemama* 
I really think this is a regional and social circle difference.

I know a couple of homes where it is the norm to remove shoes. They have a shoe rack to place them and offers slippers.

I know some people who say people who demand others to remove their shoes just can't afford the upkeep on their homes or are just rude. They see it as a "lower class" type of thing. There is no way they would ever tell people to take off their shoes and they would gossip about anyone who had that requirement.

It has nothing t o do with being able to afford upkeep, but even if it did, people you know would make fun of someone for not being able to afford something is beyond awful. Now that is low class.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Being Hauty about being allowed to be dirty.......is that ironic? Kind of like making fun of someone because they don't go all King Henry VIII when eating dinner?


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
Being Hauty about being allowed to be dirty.......is that ironic? Kind of like making fun of someone because they don't go all King Henry VIII when eating dinner?

______________

sorry this comment I am not understanding how its related ??







:


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I think it's kind of funny when people get their knickers in a twist about stuff like this, seeming to forget how customs differ from place to place. Why take the time and energy to get snarky because other people do/do not take off their shoes inside a house? Why take it so personally? I'm genuinely curious about this, not poking at anyone.

One time I went into a Polish pub in NYC to use the facilities. Coming out, I left the door ajar, opened about 3 inches maybe. Two older Polish guys started yelling at me, telling me I was a disgusting pig for doing this. The custom in my culture was to leave the door ajar so that people didn't think the bathroom was occupied. But those guys thought I was a pig. A _pig_.

I just don't understand some of the attitudes I see sometimes, like the reaction is emotional, and way out of proportion to the issue being discussed.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

It is regional. But if you ever have to clean your wet muddy carpets/get out the mop because of someone won't take off their snowy shoes you'd be a bit emotional about it too.







:


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Nope, no shoes in my house. Not our family members and not friends. (Unless of course there is a valid medical reason).

I have 2 male friends who cannot get it through their heads to take off their shoes. I have to ask them every time. I find it disrespectful.
.

I used to be more laid back about it until someone tracked tar through my children's room.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

wow, i came back and read all of what folks had to say.... wanted to add a couple of comments

we are shoeless house for the most part, reasonings behind is the mess and mud that would otherwise get tracked in, we live in the country, no sidewalks here, I'm not afraid of germs and such... the kids and I go barefoot outside and then we come in barefoot and unless there is mud caked on our feet I don't make anyone wash them off









when we go to other folks houses I like for the kids to take their shoes off even if it's a shoe wearing house, partly because I don't have to worry if the kids put their feet up on the chairs or couch and also they don't sound like a herd of elephants crashing through a china shop when they go running down the hall, softens the sound somewhat

about the open-house thing, I remember seeing on TV something, a house showing or who knows what, I don't know.... cable at someones house... but there were folks milling around and some were in their socks and some had operating room type booties on over top their shoes... that might be a solution....

the paramedic who responded.... I started creating a storyline in my head... imagine the person who is having a life threatening attack of some sort, they dial emergency, you guys show up and in her gasping breath asks you please take your shoes off before treating me!!!! that led to visions of a fireman showing up to put the flames out in the house.... take your shoes off!!! maybe I have a sick sense of humor but I got a good laugh out of this!


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

YES, but what is really annoying is that my DH doesn't follow it very well







: he says is too hard b/c he wears botts that lace up. we dont have a nice enteance either to put places to sit etc.


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I honestly never thought of pesticides, etc. entering. I'm still not concerned about it-- there is tons of junk in carpet.
I grew up in the country- we lived on a farm. Not much time was spent in the house- it was there for meals, sleeping, etc. Of course we wore shoes- we were outside most of the time.
Aside from that- I like to be ready to go at a moments notice. If the school calls, if I need to take the trash out, if one of my clients wants me-- I want to be ready. All I need is my coat and my bag/purse which is always ready too.
I feel like I'm ready for work in my shoes- if I'm barefoot, I want to curl up on the couch with a book.
I don't mind taking my shoes off at other's houses-- but I will say I have been to a place were they keep their house cold and then want people not to wear shoes. No slippers (which I might have thought of as weird, but ok) and I was cold!!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Our inlaws *always* take their shoes off when they get into their home. HOWEVER, they never ask guests to.

They do consider it rude to do that, like one of the pp suggested.

However, I always take mine off.

We have nearly all ceramic tile, and we do on occasion wear our shoes *in* the house, though mostly I go barefoot.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We do not wear shoes in our home. We remove shoes when entering another person's home. Rather than asking visitors to remove their shoes, we have a sign on the front door requesting that shoes be left near the front door. Most of the people who visit us are used to removing shoes in their homes and the homes of others. Dh's parents had issues with it but now accept it. However dh has one brother who can't seem to get it through his head that we really don't want him walking around our floors (where our children play) in shoes that he has worn in labs. Dh has to request several times that he remove the shoes. Dh leaves shoes that he wears in labs out in the garage rather than have them enter our home at all.


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

The ONLY person who is not asked to remove shoes in my house is my 94-1/2 year old grandpa, because he's not very stable in bare feet.

Our only slipper issue is that DH wishes I would wear mine more often, because my socks wear out more quickly when I don't. Oops.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

We are shoeless people inside our home.
But I don't require people to take their shoes off when they enter, unless they have snowy or muddy boots.
Usually if someone is staying for any length of time, they take them off anyway.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

We take off our shoes at the door. The husband grew up in Hawaii, so he started it. Who wants outdoor crap tracked through the house?







:

We have couple of otherwise useless chairs (horsehair-stuffed chairs from his grandparents) in the entryway and a stack of shoe bins. We need to get or make a sign one of these days.

I like the slipper idea some people have posted. If we had guests more frequently, I think that's a great idea. It's not worth storing extra slippers for the two/three times a year someone comes visiting, though.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

When it is raining or there is snow outside you have to, but in the summer time I'll let it slide if someone doesn't offer.


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't wear shoes in my home, but it's not a big issue most of the time. However, it's constantly snowing this time of year and I do really prefer guests take their shoes off rather than track mud and dirt into my home.
My mom never allowed shoes in the house at all while I was growing up, and I remember plenty of my friends thought it was weird.
I often remind family members to remove their shoes, if it's yucky outside. But otherwise I just let it slide.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Not much of an issue for me since I don't have many guests. Yes, I take my shoes off in my house. I usually take my shoes and the boys' shoes off in other people's houses, especially if they have snow/salt/mud on them.

I haven't noticed anyone mention pets. I have a dog. It would be somewhat ridiculous for me to make people take their shoes off in my house when the dog goes out and comes back in several times a day. No way would I ever put white carpet in my house even without a dog, though. The boys make quite a mess of the place. My parents have a carpet cleaning machine and I use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
It is regional. But if you ever have to clean your wet muddy carpets/get out the mop because of someone won't take off their snowy shoes you'd be a bit emotional about it too.







:









eh shrug: not necessarily. I grew up in the Northeastern US and this wasn't done with the majority of people. A few did. I had Asian friends where we took shoes off. I asked if I was supposed to or apologized at some point (they had white carpet) once I realized I was still in shoes and they weren't. But they were very gracious and said "they" kept their shoes off because that's what Asian people did, but it wasn't a house rule.

We wear shoes in my house. When it's snowy I throw down towels to keep the melt off the wood floor. If it's very, very snowy, we are usually taking boots off at the front door anyway.

The thought of anyone else's slippers or socks on my feet (including DH's) is skeevy to me. Doesn't matter if they are freshly laundered or not. I would take my shoes off in someone else's house if requested, but I might not notice at first.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I disagree that it is regional custom because of weather. I grew up in Iowa and live in Kansas. We get all kinds of weather. Some people will want you to remove shoes and other people don't have an issue with shoes indoors. It seems pretty equally divided to me.


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

Shoes off when you come in the door, there is a place for them. It makes less mess, less wear on floors, better walking and posture when your not ALWAYS wearing shoes, feet are meant to be free!!!! Ask any new little walker (orthopedic issues aside)!!!!


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

we never wear shoes in the house, but I never mention it to guests.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
The only times I have ever been made to remove shoes is at homes where the host clearly values their flooring more than their guests comfort. The attitude I've experienced is not "wouldn't you be more comfortable in slippers?" but one of "don't track your disgusting filth into my house and onto my gorgeous floor." Note- I'm not saying that this is the attitude of anyone here who prefers no shoes but rather the attitude I have personally encountered with the demand to remove shoes.

I guess I can't imagine someone being THAT uncomfortable with their shoes off? (Maybe because around here we remove our shoes?) Because, I DO value my flooring, I spent a lot on it, my kids crawl on it, we lie on it to watch movies. I don't want it scratched up by rocks caught in the soles of shoes, or high-heel marks dented into it, or the remnants of dog crap crumbling off, spit/pee from the sidewalk, etc. I value my family's needs before that of my guests and my family has a right to a clean floor and a non-destroyed floor that we worked hard to be able to afford.

So, I am not sure if you consider that to be the same attitude to which you are referring?


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not quite understanding how asking people to remove their shoes in my house is rude. It's the custom in my home. If you traveled to a country where it's common to remove shoes indoors, like Japan, and you visited someone's home, and they asked you to remove your shoes, would you think they were rude?


----------



## lovesprout (Apr 30, 2005)

i personally request that absolutely everyone remove their shoes when they enter our house. yes, even my parents. if they prefer to leave their shoes on they are welcome to wear shoe covers. i also make sure to have slippers available for those not used to be barefoot. i find that keeping my house shoe free helps to maintain house both physically and energetically cleaner.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
I think it's kind of funny when people get their knickers in a twist about stuff like this, seeming to forget how customs differ from place to place. Why take the time and energy to get snarky because other people do/do not take off their shoes inside a house? Why take it so personally? I'm genuinely curious about this, not poking at anyone.

One time I went into a Polish pub in NYC to use the facilities. Coming out, I left the door ajar, opened about 3 inches maybe. Two older Polish guys started yelling at me, telling me I was a disgusting pig for doing this. The custom in my culture was to leave the door ajar so that people didn't think the bathroom was occupied. But those guys thought I was a pig. A _pig_.

I just don't understand some of the attitudes I see sometimes, like the reaction is emotional, and way out of proportion to the issue being discussed.


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jan 24, 2008)

We don't wear our shoes in the house either. Our company usually takes off their shoes, because they see all of our shoes by the front door. I do have one friend who doesn't like to take off her shoes, and currently I don't ask her too. I used too, and she had the most awful smelling feet I have ever been around! It was pure torture to be in the same room with her when she did not have shoes on. She is a good friend though, so I just deal with her wearing shoes in my house. Although, sometimes I am more reluctant to have her over at my house now.

I know thats kind of a gross story, but she is a good friend of mine. She just needs to take care of her feet!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PurpleOrchid* 
I know thats kind of a gross story, but she is a good friend of mine. She just needs to take care of her feet!

You know, some people just have really stinky feet. It has nothing to do with how they take care of their feet. My nephew has a friend with stinky feet, and they're stinky no matter what he does. He's discouraged from taking off his shoes in their house. Poor kid. It's possible that your friend has that problem. She might have tried to do something about it to no avail.

Just putting that out there as a possibility, like.


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

They might as well have to remove their pants too because god only knows what their ass might have rubbed on that day.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

This:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethla* 
They might as well have to remove their pants too because god only knows what their ass might have rubbed on that day.

is a perfect example of this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
I just don't understand some of the attitudes I see sometimes, like the reaction is emotional, and way out of proportion to the issue being discussed.

Pants not even close to the same thing as shoes. Although, where we live seasonal allergies are higher than just about anywhere else in the country. Certain times of year, when cedar or ragweed is extremely high, if we've been outdoors doing yardwork or playing at the park, I do make my kids and/or DH remove their shirts and pants before bringing all those allergens indoors. Yes, it does help. Ask an allergist. No, I don't make guests remove their clothes during allergy season.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovesprout*
i find that keeping my house shoe free helps to maintain house both physically and energetically cleaner.

Yes. If I had to clean up after everyone who came to visit I'd spend about twice as much time cleaning. I hate cleaning. It drains me and prevents me from being able to do things I'd rather be doing. We have guests 2-3x week.


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethla* 
They might as well have to remove their pants too because god only knows what their ass might have rubbed on that day.

Wow! That was seriously uncalled for! Shoes do track in a lot dirt and debris (leaves, etc). Why is wrong for someone to want to keep their floors nice and clean?


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
You know, some people just have really stinky feet. It has nothing to do with how they take care of their feet. My nephew has a friend with stinky feet, and they're stinky no matter what he does. He's discouraged from taking off his shoes in their house. Poor kid. It's possible that your friend has that problem. She might have tried to do something about it to no avail.

Just putting that out there as a possibility, like.









My friend is on her feet all day, because she works in retail. She knowingly wears shoes that cause her feet to sweat. She doesn't wear any socks, nylons, etc., which makes the problem worse. Her feet look and smell awful. I think that she is so used to the smell that she doesn't really smell it anymore. Her husband tells her how bad it is, and wants her get pedicures regularly. That has helped some. The problem keeps returning though, because she continues to wear shoes that make her feet sweat. I think that her feet would be healthier if they weren't marinating in the moisture all day.


----------



## lovesprout (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethla* 
They might as well have to remove their pants too because god only knows what their ass might have rubbed on that day.

I completely agree about the pants.

Being originally from NYC and having taken the subway train on a daily basis, I KNOW the grossness that folks can carry on their clothes. Folks sometimes urinate in the train car, spill food/drinks, spit, etc. YUCK!

My mom instilled in us the habit of removing our street clothes and putting on house clothes. And to this day I still try to practice this. We especially try not to sit on our beds with clothes we've worn outside. This goes for the kids too, unless they fall asleep in the car on the way home, and we carry them to bed.

I mean, we all go out in public and sometimes our pant legs may drag on the street, the mall or public restroom. So full of germs! Imagine all that junk transfered to carpets, beds and little hands.

So, what to say of shoes?


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

*


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovesprout* 
I completely agree about the pants.

Being originally from NYC and having taken the subway train on a daily basis, I KNOW the grossness that folks can carry on their clothes. Folks sometimes urinate in the train car, spill food/drinks, spit, etc. YUCK!



Haha!! That is so funny! When I lived in Boston my friend wouldn't want anyone to sit on her bed b/c they had "Subway Butt."

She had a good point!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovesprout* 
Being originally from NYC and having taken the subway train on a daily basis, I KNOW the grossness that folks can carry on their clothes. Folks sometimes urinate in the train car, spill food/drinks, spit, etc. YUCK!

My mom instilled in us the habit of removing our street clothes and putting on house clothes. And to this day I still try to practice this. We especially try not to sit on our beds with clothes we've worn outside. This goes for the kids too, unless they fall asleep in the car on the way home, and we carry them to bed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Haha!! That is so funny! When I lived in Boston my friend wouldn't want anyone to sit on her bed b/c they had "Subway Butt."

She had a good point!

Ok...here's another perspective. One can choose just how much one wants to focus on how _dirty_ everything is. I lived in NYC for about 25 years, and took the subway every day. If I were going to take an attitude that nothing that touched anything on the subway or city sidewalk should touch anything in my home, I'd have gone crazy. My home is not sterile, and obviously the subway is not sterile. There were times when I would choose not to sit down on the train if it seemed especially yucky or smelly, but other than that, I didn't expend much mental energy on it.

It was my custom to take off my shoes in the house, but it wasn't a hard and fast rule. I kept my place relatively clean, sweeping every day, and mopping the floors on a regular basis, but I wouldn't have eaten off my floors. I never even thought to change my clothes immediately on coming home. Life's just too short for that, IMO.

Like I said earlier, horses for courses (or to each his or her own).


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
Ok...here's another perspective. One can choose just how much one wants to focus on how _dirty_ everything is. I lived in NYC for about 25 years, and took the subway every day. If I were going to take an attitude that nothing that touched anything on the subway or city sidewalk should touch anything in my home, I'd have gone crazy. My home is not sterile, and obviously the subway is not sterile. There were times when I would choose not to sit down on the train if it seemed especially yucky or smelly, but other than that, I didn't expend much mental energy on it.

It was my custom to take off my shoes in the house, but it wasn't a hard and fast rule. I kept my place relatively clean, sweeping every day, and mopping the floors on a regular basis, but I wouldn't have eaten off my floors. I never even thought to change my clothes immediately on coming home. Life's just too short for that, IMO.

Like I said earlier, horses for courses (or to each his or her own).

Yup, I agree with you totally. I am overly picky about cleanliness, so I'd likely snap if I lived somewhere that was customary to NOT remove shoes. I worry about these things entirely too much!


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

:YEAH: i loved it when dh and i lived in korea and you HAD toremove your shoes everywhere indoors


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in an apartment right now, and the carpets are already so dirty from our friends spilling beer at parties and whatnot.







It really doesn't matter here.

When we buy a house though, I would LOVE to make it a rule for everyone to take their shoes off, but I'm not sure if I could get my husband to follow that rule. Though he may think differently if I gently remind him how expensive it would be to replace the carpet!







The slippers are a great idea! I never thought of that.

I wonder if flip-flops would work too? They are really really cheap, and you can get the in all sorts of colors and sizes. I know it wouldn't be as comfortable or warm as slippers, but... eh?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

No. Not old people. And not guests during a more formal party. Other than that, yes.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I prefer it. I will tell them where they can put their shoes, but I won't hound them about it and enforce it. My own kids I do, and if they are visibly filthy. But otherwise, I'm not real confrontational. And I always remove mine at other peoples' homes.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Somehow, we just do. Most of our friends take their shoes off, but we never considered asking. I guess it's just habit for them as well.

However, we have wood floors, so now I think the slipper idea might be a good one. Our house gets pretty chilly at times.

I certainly don't expect it though, but then our house needs sweeping/vacuuming almost daily because it's so big, and we live in the woods and track a lot of dirt and whatnot in the house.


----------



## lovesprout (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Haha!! That is so funny! When I lived in Boston my friend wouldn't want anyone to sit on her bed b/c they had "Subway Butt."

She had a good point!


Subway BUTT!!! *ROFL*








Mind if I use that?


----------



## lovesprout (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
:YEAH: i loved it when dh and i lived in korea and you HAD to remove your shoes everywhere indoors









That would be simply lovely. Like when we were in India. It's just a custom understood by all.

Peace,
Ananga-manjari


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Yes. Everyone in this area automatically takes their shoes off. It would be weird to NOT take your shoes off around here.

Same here -- I live in BC, Canada, and it's just something I've accepted as normal. Everyone removes shoes when they enter a house. It's just what's done!


----------



## skai (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah - we're from Finland originally and there no-one wears shoes at home. But now we live in Holland and here everyone seems to wear their shoes all the time. If we have guests, we will politely ask them if they might like to take their shoes off, but if they don't, we won't force them.









Before we moved here, I actually had no idea that some people prefer wearing shoes also indoors.


----------

